# Primal Blueprint



## EmilyMArkansas (Jul 22, 2008)

This is an interesting lifestyle guide. Here is the link I came across http://www.marksdailyapple.com/definitive-guide-primal-blueprint/.

I usually try to live by the general rule that if I want to lose weight I have to burn more calories than I eat, which has generally worked well since I started on the path to lose 40lbs in April. It's funny because my own program consists of walking everyday at lunch for 30 minutes if I don't have errands and walking for about an hour after work a few times a week, maybe play tennis and try not to eat to much dessert so it's kind of similar to this. I guess there were a few things I saw in the primal plan that might give me an extra edge on losing some pounds.


----------



## PamB (Jan 15, 2008)

very interesting. Pam


----------



## Simpler Times (Nov 4, 2002)

I love the photographs and graphics on the site. I haven't dug deeper than the first page but it looks very interesting.


----------



## calliesue (Sep 5, 2009)

Makes sense .


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

Looks very similar to this "new diet plan"

http://www.paleodiet.com/


----------

